# need help to choose a mic



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

If you didnt k ow it already soon I will try to make lets plays. I listen very much to the yogscast and captain sparklez. There microphone sounds very good. I also would like to have such a good one so people can understand me good. Just one problem i dont have much money to buy one because i will also buy a new pc. 
Thx


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey IanHanssens,

Just letting you know that this topic doesn't pertain to any issue related to gaming specifically and should have been posted in this forum instead.

As for Captain Sparklez and the Yogscast:

All of these individuals (to my knowledge) use studio quality microphones with wind filters, these can range from $100-300 - in the end you get what you pay for with a microphone and if you cheap out on one you can expect crappy quality.

My advice: save up and get a cheaper studio microphone unless you also want a headset pairing. But you are doing let's plays so the former is probably the best route.

I don't have any knowledge on good studio microphones but a quick Google revealed these:

Condenser Microphones | Sweetwater.com

USB Microphones | Sweetwater.com

Good luck,

tsujp


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

K thx for helping and sorry for posting in tge wrong forum...


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Would this one be a good one to record http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Snowflake/. Abd i also dont know much about mics. 
Thx


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

IanHanssens said:


> Would this one be a good one to record Blue Microphones Snowflake | Sweetwater.com. Abd i also dont know much about mics.
> Thx


I'm afraid my guess is as good as yours in this area. After all, I am here for gaming support :S


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I'll move this thread over to the Design/Multimedia forum. There have been a few other threads discussing mics if you want to do a quick search.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

K thx. I decided to buy the samson go mic in a store near where i live. I sended them a email to ask if it was a good one to record and if i was able to connect'm to my desktop. They send back that it was a very good one to record and it would be able to connect it to a desktop. But does anyone knows a better price than 40 +9% btw. So i can send it to them.
Thx guys


----------

